# Sales Assistant beaten by reptile keeper



## Deanreptile (Sep 22, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Source:crimestoppers*

*Hi Everyone if anyone can help catch this bloke call crimestoppers*

http://www.vic.crimestoppers.com.au/unsolvedcrimes_details.aspx?CrimeId=1367

This guy bashed a pet store worker over a heat globe!! Must be a real tough bloke... Weak i say. 

This happened in sunshine, Melbourne. Come on do the right thing...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Sep 22, 2008)

God now thats pathetic, speaking of something happening, today something happened at pizza hut down the road from me police tape all round the joint and all, whats the world coming to...


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

:shock: thats crazy!


----------



## Deanreptile (Sep 22, 2008)

does it really matter where it is beardy boy...

How would you feel if that was your kid...


----------



## m.punja (Sep 22, 2008)

something like that happened in sunshine! no... 

lol 
sunshine has a bit of a reputation


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

A bit of a reputation lol thats putting it nicely


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 22, 2008)

The law states that faulty products must to be exchanged or refunded. They broke the law, he broke the law. Two wrongs make a right, end of story. I love a happy ending...


----------



## Jay (Sep 22, 2008)

MOST places (including online) have a no returns policy on globes period. We(not mentioned store) started printing that on our receipts and showing the customers the globe worked in store before they left because we got fed up with the sheer number of people bringing back the globes that they'd had to replace, or in one case close to mine the idiot dropped it outside the shop and preceded to return laterclaiming it was faulty -_-.


----------



## horsesrule (Sep 22, 2008)

They should have done the right thing and exchanged the globe. 

Another example of dodgey buisness.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 22, 2008)

well i have herd storys of shopkeeper chasing threatening to kill an old lady over a heat matt


----------



## Jewly (Sep 22, 2008)

Jay said:


> MOST places (including online) have a no returns policy on globes period.


 
I wouldn't buy my globes off anyone that didn't offer a small guarantee period cause I fail to see how a product is not faulty if it blows within a very short period of time. I even had one nocturnal globe blow within 1 minute of putting it in the enclosure and that would have just been $12.00 if not more down the drain. I fail to see why reptile globes are so expensive anyway. Surely it doesn't cost over $10 per globe just to make it a different colour.


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> well i have herd storys of shopkeeper chasing threatening to kill an old lady over a heat matt


 
Was that in Laverton by any chance? :lol::lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 22, 2008)

m.punja said:


> something like that happened in sunshine! no...
> 
> lol
> sunshine has a bit of a reputation


 

looks like some one on this site in those photos :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 22, 2008)

itbites said:


> Was that in Laverton by any chance? :lol::lol:


 
sydney nsw:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 22, 2008)

I think they should just be glad he wasn't returning a fish tank (with stand and accessories - I don't want to think where the heater may have ended up).


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

Some people really take the hobby VERY seriously!  
He certainly looks the type LMAO.


----------



## Deanreptile (Sep 22, 2008)

OK for starters he is a worker there not a manager and i know for a fact the guy didnt even give him a chance to do anything the purchaser was told of the warranty period which in his case was 7 days and he then began to pound on the poor guy... And so what its the sales assistants fault it blew up or was out of warranty???

I completly understand how frustrating globes can be but that doesnt excuse this guys actions! It is disgusting that some of you think it is ok!!

I wonder if the purchaser would have done it to someone his own size and age.... 

If he was that upset there is always consumer affairs. But no he's just another pathetic thug.


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolute loser. Funny how pathetic deadbeats like this never pick on someone who may fight back. Gutless.

By the way, if the lowlife who did this happens to read this thread then send me a PM - we can arrange to meet somewhere to have a little chat.


----------



## horsesrule (Sep 22, 2008)

They should have just given him his money back with no questions asked. He was legally entitled to it. 

I actually think its kind of funny no suprise its Sunshine what do you all expect? 

lol


----------



## mungus (Sep 22, 2008)

God knows why you would use one anyway.....................


----------



## wood_nymph (Sep 22, 2008)

to those saying they should have returned the globe:
most of the time the poor person behind the counter doesn't make the policy they're just instucted what to say and have to cope the abuse from customers. and when did people start siding against the person who gets bashed out of the blue? it's a 5 or 8 dollar globe that does not give someone the right to bash someone


----------



## horsesrule (Sep 22, 2008)

To be honest i think the guy who was assaulted was lucky considering this occured in Sunshine, He is lucky he wasnt shot or stabbed. 

The employer is 100% to blame putting his employees at risk for the sake of profit.

Oh well such is the world.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 22, 2008)

When you look at how some people set up their heating, wrong thermostat, dodgy wiring ect, there is no way you could offer refunds. Taking it out on a kid behind the counter is a low act....


----------



## natrix (Sep 22, 2008)

What a moron ...........probably been snorting a bit too much powdered Scrubby urate.


----------



## Renagade (Sep 22, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Next time try Broardmeadows..:lol:


haha, not really my cup of tea either. but i do like melbourne. just not when people are punching on some poor sales assistant kid.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 22, 2008)

alex_c said:


> i also had the experience of finding a young diamond sticking out of the water dragon tanks where anybody could have grabbed it and taken it. imho these people shouldnt be allowed to trade in reptiles and dse should revoke their licence for the reasons mentioned by beardy boy and myself. im sure there is many more people out there who could add to it.



Does this give anyone the right to beat up on a person?? If the guy down the road is mistreating his animals, that then means I can go down there and punch his lights out?? I think not!
I would report the lowlife in that report in a flash if I knew who it was.


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> The law states that faulty products must to be exchanged or refunded. They broke the law, he broke the law. Two wrongs make a right, end of story. I love a happy ending...



haha, i do feel sorry for the poor bloke, imagine when he gets in jail to find out that petshops only sell rippoff products and he could have got something better from bunnings or safeway.

I have previously returned a faulty MV globe delivered by post without question. I think the no return policy is dodgy.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe in future they could have a light socket ready to test the globes at the point of purchase. then both parties will know that the light worked when it left the shop. Problem solved.


----------



## horsesrule (Sep 23, 2008)

Even if he does get caught he is not going to jail.

He will most likely get a fine because they will take into account all the facts including the fact he was entitled to a refund or exchange. 

Still will be a costly angry outrage for him. 

On another note considering they are taking him to the police he should take them to consumer affairs he will 100% get his globe money returned then.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 23, 2008)

Everytime that ive had a faulty globe,its been exchanged no questions ask,none in stock i would have received my money back,why couldnt they just exchange it,its not like were talking about hundreds or thousands of $$$$,cheers.


----------



## swaddo (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you guys are missing the point ... some guy earning like $12 bucks an hour for working in a store just got a kicking over a something as trivial as a globe.

hope they catch the muppet


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 23, 2008)

Bloody oath... unstable much?


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 23, 2008)

wood_nymph said:


> to those saying they should have returned the globe:
> most of the time the poor person behind the counter doesn't make the policy they're just instucted what to say and have to cope the abuse from customers. and when did people start siding against the person who gets bashed out of the blue? it's a 5 or 8 dollar globe that does not give someone the right to bash someone



Ditto.


----------



## saratoga (Sep 23, 2008)

This guy definately deserves to be locked up.....just another bloody thug.

Having said that a lot of people in business have no idea about public relations. Whether the globe was faulty or not, they should have just offered to exchange it, if only for the sake of keeping good relations. There is nothing worse than a dissatisfied customer to spread bad word about your business.

I bought a memory card for my camera a couple of years back. Got it home and the photos were getting corrupted. Rang the shop straight away.....you'll have to contact the manufacturer to get it replaced...will take a couple of weeks.....what an attitude!!! Back over to the shop, demanded to see the manager and told him I wasn't leaving until they replaced it. It didn't look good in front of their other customers. I eventually got a new card on the spot.....they even acknowledged that they had had similar problems with the same cards.

Needless to say they wont be getting my business again.

A few years ago I would have accepted this.....but I have recently learnt how to complain and that you can really make headway and have the satisfaction that your not letting the bastards get away with it.


----------



## Deanreptile (Sep 23, 2008)

I honestly cant believe some people think that its ok to belt someone over a GLOBE!

So your telling me that if you go buy a new car and breaks down after w'tee period you can just get your money back and if not belt the bloke up??? I THINK NOT!!!

Wake up some of you this guy had NO right to beat up a store worker how would you feel if this guy was your brother, cousin etc???


----------



## horsesrule (Sep 23, 2008)

Who knows what was said prior to the punch? 

For all we know the sales assistant was a smart a s s which would not suprise me because i have been in this store many times before. 

I am not supporting his behaviour but lets keep it in perspective. Worker should have known the law and given him the refund. Worker contributed to this incident himself.

No ones innocent here in my book.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 23, 2008)

all I can say is, the guy should have given him a refund.


----------



## Australis (Sep 23, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> I am not supporting his behavior but lets keep it in perspective. Worker should have known the law and given him the refund. Worker contributed to this incident himself.
> 
> No ones innocent here in my book.



Thats a bit ruff - its likely the worker was doing as instructed/shop policy
if it was a jr sales assistant (like a few are making out).. you cant honestly
expect them to know the in's and out's of the law, they are flat out giving you
the correct change half the time.


----------



## Deanreptile (Sep 23, 2008)

So shops now have to give refunds to anyone when the product is out of w'tee? come on guys it was out of the w'tee period for one and if every shop just refunded like what some of you are saying the shops(not just pet shops) wouldnt be around. Then what?

WAKE UP!! The main point here is the bloke has assaulted someone that had no control over the situation.


----------



## itbites (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeh but look where it happened....As someone else said he's lucky! He got off light! It's a rough neighborhood 
I guess next time they get an un-happy customer they might take things a little more seriously. 
I don't condone that sort of behaviour 
especially over something so trivial  But that shop is a joke IMO


----------



## saratoga (Sep 23, 2008)

Regardless of what the shop assistant did or didn't do, or could have done better....there is simply no excuse for assaulting them.

What is required by law with regard to warranty and what a good business person will do to keep the customer happy are 2 very different things.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 23, 2008)

globes blow, i've had so many blow within seconds, its just the luck of the draw,...hadnt even considered a refund a possibility since i could just put the old globe back in the new box and go fro a whinge,...!!

people are too dishonest to give them the benefit of the doubt, who knows that might be the 50th time hes returned globes to the shop,...

yeah, poor shop guy, it really sucks when people let their anger out on the wrong people,...


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 23, 2008)

Edit: *making it easier for fay*


----------



## Glider (Sep 23, 2008)

The shop guy didn't deserve a belting, thats for sure. 

But I do know how infuriating it is to spend $10+ on a special globe only to have it blow the same day. In most cases I was given an exchange as long as I had the receipt and original packaging, but I really had to push for the refund/exchange. It's very annoying when they blow, but it makes it so much worse when you have the hassle of going all the way back to the shops and given dirty looks by sales assistants who have no inclination to help.

Chris, I don't believe it is simply 'luck of the draw' when you spend good money on something and have it fail almost immediately. I don't go and buy a milkshake only to receive an empty cup and say 'oh well, nevermind', nor do I purchase a new toaster which won't toast and think 'ah, I'll just go buy another one'.
A product is made to perform a function, and if it doesnt perform the function, as a consumer you are entitled to an exchange or refund. 
PS. this does not entitle you to bash the kid on the counter.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 23, 2008)

hehe, ok, i wont bash anyone,.. 

ur right, if it was a toaster i'd complain, but if someone puts sugar in my coffee i just chuck it....i should learn to complain,..!!

my point was how would i prove the globe blew? i went thru 10 globes in 2 weeks a while ago (that was quite annoying), but i put it down to a bad batch,..for the second since i've been buying 10 at a time,....but who is gonna believe that?

might try complaining next time,...i doubt i'll get anywhere though,...!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 23, 2008)

What, are we all becoming religious here or something? Unless we know what was said to the customer, how do we know if a bashing was totally undeserved? If someone mentioned to my face something obscenely pornographic about my mother for example, I could possibly snap and a bashing could be a result. It still makes the violent action illegal but in my old school ways or up bringing, I believe some people do need a slap or two now and again ( within reason though).


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 23, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> .....The employer is 100% to blame putting his employees at risk for the sake of profit......



That is quite a fair statement. However, we still don't know the full story. Did the guy have his receipt? If not, how are they suppose to know the customer is telling the truth. Without receipt, supermarkets and most places will exchange but not refund. And when it comes to light globes, our wholesalers only give us 2 weeks warranty from time of purchase. So if the bulb sits on our shelf past this time, it is the retail shop that has wear's the cost to replace the faulty item. So the employer is well within his rights to protect his buisness. But on another note, he still has to assure the safety of his employees and make sure his employees are well informed with training & education on handling such cases. But some ppl have such short temper, no matter what you try to do, some ppl are never happy. And they don't realise that the person they are complaining at isn't the one that makes the rules.


----------



## jessb (Sep 23, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> but in my old school ways or up bringing, I believe some people do need a slap or two now and again ( within reason though).


 
But who has the right to make the decision about who "deserves" the be taught a lesson though? you? some 'roid rage bodybuilder with anger management issues? a bipolar woman behind the wheel of a car? a nutter with a high powered rifle at the top of a clock tower? :shock:

The reason assault is illegal is because we as a society trust our legislators and judicial system to decide whether violence is justified or not (and provocation like "he insulted my mum" isn't a defence!) 

To live in our society we need to curb our anger over perceived injustices and deal with them like rational adults (punching someone out because you can't have what you want, whether justified or not, is the behaviour of a toddler, not a responsible citizen.) 

Regardless of whether the shop has poor practices, whether the customer was entitled to a refund or whether the shop assistant called him a dodgy scammer, there is no excuse for this kind of behaviour. I worked in the service industry long enough to know that some bullies will always try and get something out of you by acting aggressively.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 23, 2008)

Wholeheartedly agree Jess b



jessb said:


> But who has the right to make the decision about who "deserves" the be taught a lesson though? you? some 'roid rage bodybuilder with anger management issues? a bipolar woman behind the wheel of a car? a nutter with a high powered rifle at the top of a clock tower? :shock:
> 
> The reason assault is illegal is because we as a society trust our legislators and judicial system to decide whether violence is justified or not (and provocation like "he insulted my mum" isn't a defence!)
> 
> ...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 23, 2008)

jessb
I agree with what you say. At least in Singapore bad behaviour (in regards to law breaking at least) is often met with state sanctioned beatings and clearly this has resulted in better behaviour. I am not for a second saying that what this guy did was justified in the eyes of the laws we created or wasn’t over the top but may be there was more to this story e.g. a smart mouthed punk who had it coming to him by someone eventually, perhaps? 
Or was this just simply an attack from an uncalculated thug?


----------



## Brianna (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey JessB,

Unfortunately, in some jurisdictions in Australia (eg SA), provocation is a defence! :shock: It is a partial defence, for murder only, reducing it to manslaughter. Hopefully this will be changed soon!


----------



## mattdadrma (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds to me that some people think it may have been justified because all of us has a temper at some point, although, with that said not everyone would punch someone and then jump the counter to continue. Its a bit full on to me.

Sounds like the bulb maybe wasnt for herps but for plants..


----------



## TRIMACO (Sep 23, 2008)

I can see both sids as someone with pet shop experences both sides of the counter. You would have to know what is wrong with the globe before you take sides. If you could see some of the thing that people do with the globe you would understand. I once had someone come and ask for a refund and he wanted me to replace the lead and socket because he had cross threaded the light and smashed the glass and bent the socket trying to get it out why should a pet shop have to pay for him being a idiot. On the other hand if the globe is a dud a good pet shop will replace it and send it back to the company, I have done this myself and it is no hassel.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*does it*



m.punja said:


> something like that happened in sunshine! no...
> 
> lol
> sunshine has a bit of a reputation



I'm sorry I was'nt aware it had a reputation. I live in North Sunshine and have done for 35 1/2 years. Frankston has a rep, Broady has a rep, Shepparton has a rep. There are bucket loads of suburbs that have reps. techinically this shop is not classed as being in Sunshine as it is on the border of Ardeer and Albion:shock:

I wish I could see a closer pic of this bloke as he is very familiar to me. If anyone can get me better pics PM them to me please, otherwise I'll head down to Sunshine Police station and have a look at better pics.

I never heard about this.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bit rich*



itbites said:


> A bit of a reputation lol thats putting it nicely



Now your funny, conidering the area you are from:lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*No*



Tsubakai said:


> Absolute loser. Funny how pathetic deadbeats like this never pick on someone who may fight back. Gutless.
> 
> By the way, if the lowlife who did this happens to read this thread then send me a PM - we can arrange to meet somewhere to have a little chat.



I cannot agree with you more but I must disagree with you on one point. 

If the person reads this who did it - send me the PM. I am in Sunshine North and would be more than happy to oblige. For anyone who knows me they know I am a man of my word:evil:

Whether you hate Living Jungle or not. The kid did'nt deserve this. He's probably just a kid wanting a job (that probably does'nt pay all that great) and it's one kid that hopefully won't be scared to keep on working there.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Confused*



horsesrule said:


> Who knows what was said prior to the punch?
> 
> For all we know the sales assistant was a smart a s s which would not suprise me because i have been in this store many times before.
> 
> ...



If I cop an infraction for this then so be it. Are you that big a tard that you think that he was entitled to a refund? Who says that the guy has not purchased globes on several occasions and this one was a year old? If the store has a no return policy on globes then that is their right. Consumer Affairs etc cannot do anything about it and the case would be thrown out before it got anywhere.

If the area is sooooo bad then why do you return many times over? That's right because you are confused. You are not even man or woman enough to show where you live in your sig. Why is that? Do you live in the suburb?

The suggestion of having a light socket is a good one. The light gets tested and in some sort of texta has the date and a signiature (of the salesperson) placed on it. Each globe could then be entered into a book or log so to speak. This would however fix the problem of every home handyman that has wired up their enclosures themselves, now would it?

I have been away from this site for far too long. It's fine for people to have opinions, whether they are right or wrong!! That's what makes this site so goo. But to bag a particualr place, to stereotype, to assume what has happened (when we were not there), to say that a globe should be replaced, to say this and that is nonsense.

No one deserves the right to be punched out by someone physically stronger, physically larger, physically older whilst they are doing their job. Regardless of whether or not the kid back chatted back to the guy or not. END OF STORY.

I get annoyed when things like this happen. Unless you have had a family member murdered or unless you have witnessed first hand the direct results of viloence (whether pre-meditated or planned) you won't know the harm that it can do. I have had first hand experience of family members being bashed and murdered and I was also in a position where I used to see the results of these incidences first hand.

Too many people want to hit first and ask questions later. How many one hit's have resulted in the death of individuals lately? The answer is a hell of a lot.


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 16, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> What, are we all becoming religious here or something? Unless we know what was said to the customer, how do we know if a bashing was totally undeserved? If someone mentioned to my face something obscenely pornographic about my mother for example, I could possibly snap and a bashing could be a result. It still makes the violent action illegal but in my old school ways or up bringing, I believe some people do need a slap or two now and again ( within reason though).



hear hear, i can think of several people in need of a slap =)


----------



## sengir (Oct 16, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> Even if he does get caught he is not going to jail.
> 
> He will most likely get a fine because they will take into account all the facts including the fact he was entitled to a refund or exchange.
> 
> ...


 

ARE YOU BLIND? DO you only read what you think is important. It was said earlier the store has a 7 day warranty on globes. No matter the problem its not right to go punching someone in the face. You keep saying its illegal to refuse a refund is it also not illegal to punch someone, I believe they call it assault. 
Amazed with your attitude you haven't been on the recieving end of something similar before


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 16, 2008)

"Police have released images of a man whom they believe may be able to assist them in their enquiries."

I love that this is how they put it. Such a euphemism.

Translated = You're in deep doody my friend


----------



## gman78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Someone must know this guy.
What a wacko.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 16, 2008)

*?*

To those who have stated that it would be ok to smack someone if something pornographic was said in relation to a family member, well what can I say to you? It's just Hear say and as you do not know what has or has not been said then you would be acting prematurely (or do I mean immaturely?). A shop assistant does not deserve to get smacked by anyone, let alone someone who is considerably bigger than them.

Ever heard the saying "sticks and stones"? or maybe in some peoples case it might be "Sticks and Stoned".


----------

